# Heather Wood



## Jon1706 (1 Sep 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been reading about heather wood and I would like to use it to replace the wood I from my lfs. The thing is I couldn't find any thing on how you prepare the wood. I know it as to be dead but how long dead. Because there is some in my friends garden which is half dead could I use this once I've cut some of the leafs of it. The next bit do you need to boil it and if so how long for. Can you grow moss on it or other plants. And the last bit what stone go well with wood. Thank you guys
Jon


----------



## George Farmer (1 Sep 2009)

Hi Jon

I know Graeme Edwards has very successfully used heather wood on a number of occasions.

I will make him aware of this post and hopefully he'll reply with details soon.


----------



## Jon1706 (1 Sep 2009)

Thank you very much George.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (1 Sep 2009)

Jon1706 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I've been reading about heather wood and I would like to use it to replace the wood I from my lfs. The thing is I couldn't find any thing on how you prepare the wood. I know it as to be dead but how long dead. Because there is some in my friends garden which is half dead could I use this once I've cut some of the leafs of it. The next bit do you need to boil it and if so how long for. Can you grow moss on it or other plants. And the last bit what stone go well with wood. Thank you guys
> Jon



Hi Jon.

As George has mentioned, I have used heather wood a fair bit.

I have always used 'long time dead' bits. You know this by the lack leaves, the texture of the bark and the way it snaps clean with a dry break.

The most I have done to prep this wood is just wash any dirt (usually sheep poo where I collect it ) and thats it. If the pieces you want to use are small, you may find just poking it in the substrate will be enough to keep it down. Some thicker pieces may try to float, in this instance, ill tie them to some stone.
I have found after a few weeks, the wood takes on enough water to sink.

I have only ties moss's to the wood as the pieces ive used are quite small. But I see no reason why you can not tie anything ells on it either.

Its totally safe with fish and shrimps too.

_Note to all who may be interested._
*Never go snapping bits off trees or damage the country side when collecting. Always only pick up wind fall or natural waste.
Respect the country side.*

Cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Sep 2009)

ive used it in my nano and its working quite well.  As with Graemes mine was bone dry when I collected it.  If youve got stuff with leaves on then youll be wanting to dry it out for a bit before you use it.  Maybe leave it in the shed for a while to dry out or in an airing cuboard (provided you're confident there arent any beasties in there that will grow and spill out  )


----------



## bugs (1 Sep 2009)

I wondered what had happened to her since the split with Paul...


----------



## Jon1706 (1 Sep 2009)

Thank You Graeme for the information on this. I will be using the heather I get from my friends place but it wont before till I move this time next year is this to long to leave it to dry out or is it the longer the better. Thank you again for the tips 
Jon


----------

